# Additional Smilies - Source?



## jaybird0827 (Jul 1, 2006)

Noticed some posts have smilies other than the ones you can click on in the editor to insert in your posts. Where do you get these things (like dropping jaws, for example)?

Are there any additional ones that translate colon-word-colon into a smiley?

Thanks -- _Jay_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 1, 2006)

Jay, 

There are a variety of sources for smilies. If you use a browser like Firefox, for example, you can access their smilies here.






A couple of other sources that I use are found here and here.

See also this thread and this.





Hope this helps!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 1, 2006)

Andrew,

Thanks, brother. That will keep me occupied for awhile. 

The Lord fill his house and be exalted in our midst as we worship him on the Lord's Day. May tomorrow be a profitable "market day for your souls". Greetings and love to all in our sister congregation.

Cheers -- _Jay_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> Andrew,
> 
> Thanks, brother. That will keep me occupied for awhile.



You're welcome -- enjoy!



> The Lord fill his house and be exalted in our midst as we worship him on the Lord's Day. May tomorrow be a profitable "market day for your souls". Greetings and love to all in our sister congregation.
> 
> Cheers -- _Jay_



 God bless you and yours, brother, and may the Spirit of the Lord refresh your souls on his holy day. Greetings to the brethren in Charlotte.


----------



## rmhainlen (Jul 6, 2006)

I love firefox.


----------

